# Classic project (Anapa, RUSSIA) 951m



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Пятница (Dec 19, 2007)

lol:scouserd::crazy2::crazy2::crazy2:


----------



## crapzoid (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh dear god ... :lol:


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

WHAT?


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Is it a joke or is it real?:?


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

REAL


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

Is this real?


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

YES


----------



## yangkhm (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow, are you funny?


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.dips.kubangov.ru/_pictures/forumkuban/vist_ph03_big.jpg


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Ok before this threat get closed, could anyone tell us the story behind this project. Its obvious in current situation it isn't going on, but it seems it has some official banners and staff, so I gease it was serious at some stage. Anyone to enlight me?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Supertalls is for current/genuine projects only. I'm moving this to Architecture.


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

OK!!


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

Эмаар "recognises that" the Dubajsky tower hardly will be the highest building in the world by the time of the building termination


12:25 - on November, 1st, 2006

Investitsionno-building corporation "Эмаар" recognises that "the Dubajsky tower" hardly will be the highest building in the world by the time of the building termination in 2008, reports "АМИ". Now 80th floor of skyscraper is finished, the building height makes 277 metres.

"Эмаар" till now hasn't published exact height of "the Dubajsky tower", but local mass-media resulted figures 801-808 of metres (with spike). 

At the international festival "Зодчество-2006" which has come to the end recently in Moscow the Russian investment group "Classic-project" declared that is going to to build skyscraper above "the Dubajsky tower" in the United Arab Emirates. According to representatives of the company it will be hotel complex "Thirty three athletes" in Anapa which height without spike will make 730 m, and the general - 951 m. As were declared by the head of group of the companies Andrey Karpov, "the power won't bring and will give the worthy answer to the highest skyscraper in Dubai".


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

The innovations Emiratsky
The Russian group of investments is going to construct the skyscraper more above "tower Dubajsky" in ОАЭ


13:56 - on October 26, 2006

The group Russian "Outstanding figure - project" of investments is going to construct the skyscraper more above "tower Dubajsky" in ОАЭ. The representatives of the group have promulgated in the festival "Зодчество-2006" internationally, that has been finished in Moscow, two ambitious projects - the highest and longer buildings on the planet. 

It is the hotel complex «Thirty three athletes» in Anapa, that height without peak will compose 730 m, а general - 951 m. А the longest building is planned to erect also in Anapa: the hotel complex "The geese - swans" will spread to 2050 meters. Since there has declared the leader of the group of the companies Andrei Karpov, «the potency won't lead and give the worthy answer to the highest skyscraper in Dubái», he reports "The time of the innovations". 

We will remember that, although it is official the news on the house of many apartments, which is based on Dubái, it wasn't, the local massive communication means were calling the height of "The tower" - 801 meter (with the peak).


----------



## tilley (Jul 6, 2010)

wow is this possible ??


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

I don´t know


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

:S


----------



## islessmore (Jul 4, 2010)

Sochi NEW Dubai said:


> :S


Я люблю русский архитектуры стиль, но этот проект выглядит некрасивый
чем мой русский


----------



## Sochi NEW Dubai (Jul 3, 2010)

islessmore said:


> Я люблю русский архитектуры стиль, но этот проект выглядит некрасивый
> чем русский


do you know anything about the island federation in sochi?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

A 951m tower in a town with 56,847 inhabitants, eh?


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

not real. just an old vision.


----------



## missioneiro (Sep 18, 2008)

If it would exist on Emporis it would have the tag: VISION / NEVER BUILT.


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

:badnews:


----------



## Пятница (Dec 19, 2007)

Geocarlos said:


> :badnews:


:lol:


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

drunk vision


----------

